# Questions?



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

PART I:

In the constant struggle to get my planted tank established with ferts and CO2, it seems it took forever to get it all figured out and get the right balance. Everyone said to "cram" the tank full of fast growing plants. Now I think I have everything firing on all cylinders. Plants seem to be growing an inch or two a day. How do you go from all these incredibly fast growing plants that were just crammed in there to the plants that you really want and need, arranged where you want them? How do I control this madness?



PART II:

My Cabomba furcata has grown 4 inches in less days. It's long and lanky with just a head at the top, the plant is a stem with no leaves. What does this mean and what should I do if I want a more dense plant?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Part 1. Replace the plants you don't want with the ones you do. If you want less plant mass in general then you can reduce little by little also reducing fertilizers, and such. Remember the whole thing is about balance. The idea about the fast growers is that in the beginning you would have ammonia spikes that these plants would take in. As your nutrifying bacteria has been established they should have been now "eating" some of this ammonia. You would then be having to increase the amount of added ferts to keep your plant mass fed. So.. cut back the plants, cut back the ferts.

Part II This plants likes tons of light. If it becomes shaded it will grow long and lanky reaching for the sun and the bottom leaves will fall off. You need to keep it trimmed replanting the tops so the tops don't shad the bottom. Also plant each stem or pairs of stems apart a little so the light can be between the stems to the bottom leaves.

Will you ever be Manwithfish?


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Will you ever be Manwithfish?


I'm Manofmanyfish on the The Planted Tank forum....


----------

